# Sex Survey: what is good sex & best age for sex 66 &64



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

An interesting survey of singles. As an older man, I find encouraging that sex in one's 60's is the optimal age. I guess retirement, being part of an enthusiastic couple, and being able to get it up, along with body confidence are keys to good sex at this age. Also interesting about kissing, communications, orgasms, and saying I love you.

https://www.freep.com/story/news/nation-now/2018/02/01/singles-america-match-survey-dating-what-makes-good-sex-bad-sex/1078507001/



> Eighty-three percent of singles, regardless of sexual orientation, ranked a caring and enthusiastic partner as the top two indicators of good sex. Other ingredients that lead to good sex are communication, a good kisser and someone who helps them achieve orgasm, according to the survey.
> 
> “We have focused too much on sexual novelty, but you should never abandon the basics," says Helen Fisher, a biological anthropologist and chief scientific adviser to Match, who helped develop the representative survey of more than 5,000 singles. "Anyone can learn that good sex is attainable.”
> 
> ...





> And when it comes to the best age for good sex, knocking boots only gets better as you age, according to the survey.
> 
> The survey found that the best age for sex in women is 66 and men is 64. A common misconception is that younger people are having better sex, deAyala said.
> 
> ...


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

My W and I are not two years apart, so what do we do? At a minimum, I will pencil in my calendar for when I turn 64 as the next time to expect sex


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

Ah, hope for the future! I'm almost the age listed, but looking back, I'd say the best sex was in my 40s and 50s, but largely because it was a _bit_ more frequent. It's every bit as good now (I don't think I'd say better, but satisfaction is still way up there), but no longer happens Every. Single. Day. Retirement will probably fix that, as we won't have to work around work schedules, and energy now devoted to work can be better directed towards sex.


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

Married but Happy said:


> Ah, hope for the future! .......
> 
> Retirement will probably fix that, as we won't have to work around work schedules, and *energy now devoted to work can be better directed towards sex*.


That is my sexual fantasy as well! I hope it becomes my reality!


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

"being part of an enthusiastic couple"

I would have never guessed.


----------



## Randy2 (Jul 19, 2016)

" people over 50 and 60 report higher levels of sexual satisfaction than others"
Well, duh, and as an older person myself, at an "advanced age" you start ramping down the possibilities. No more swinging from the chandelier fantasies or expecting fireworks that haven't happened in previous 4 decades.. And if we're actually having sex, we're glad and satisfied enough. Rocking the boat relationship-wise because the sex isn't over-the-top is not worth compromising other parts of the relationship.... like honey, where's my cane, have you seen my cell-phone, what's for dinner, on and on.


----------



## Rooster2015 (Jun 12, 2015)

50s and 60s for me. I’m 62 and twice a week for me and the wifey. She’s 52.


----------



## Todd Haberdasher (Apr 23, 2017)

Old folks are more satisfied with sex not because it is more enjoyable, but because they really have no business expecting it at that age, so when it does happen it's like finding a genie in a magic lamp. 

A man on a stale bread and water diet will get really excited about plain white rice.


----------



## Luvher4life (Jan 15, 2016)

Todd Haberdasher said:


> Old folks are more satisfied with sex not because it is more enjoyable, but because they really have no business expecting it at that age, so when it does happen it's like finding a genie in a magic lamp.
> 
> A man on a stale bread and water diet will get really excited about plain white rice.


Nope. Sex actually DOES get better. By the time you hit your 50s and 60s, you should know your spouse better than they know themselves. We never stop learning.

By the way, my wife (52) and I (56) have been married for over 21 years, and still have sex 4 to 6 times a week. It's been like that for the duration of our marriage. It may have been a little more often the first year or so, but it is much more satisfying now than it was then. I guess I'm one of the few that found the "genie in a magic lamp".:wink2:


----------



## Cromer (Nov 25, 2016)

Plenty of years left for making up for lost time.


----------

